# Indian Nationals 2017 in Pune, India!



## asacuber (Feb 14, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/IndianNationals2017

OH YES ITS IN PUNE


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 14, 2017)

Mistake in title?


----------



## pjk (Feb 14, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Mistake in title?


Where is the mistake?


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 14, 2017)

pjk said:


> Where is the mistake?


He announced Indian nationals 2017 but the title says 2016


----------



## pjk (Feb 14, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> He announced Indian nationals 2017 but the title says 2016


Ah, it's been a long day. Fixed


----------



## DhruvA (Mar 7, 2017)

Yay


----------



## Sai Ashish Vure (Jan 11, 2018)

When is Indian Nationals 2018 and where?


----------



## asacuber (Jan 12, 2018)

Sai Ashish Vure said:


> When is Indian Nationals 2018 and where?


No idea, probably somewhere south


----------

